# Help! Approaching 42 weeks, unfavorable cervix, posterior baby, MW wants to use...



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

cytotec to induce on Monday night.









I won't be 42 weeks until Thursday, and so far she has been okay with me postpoining, but she has to transfer me to an OB at 42 weeks. I went in for an NST today because the baby wasn't moving much, and had to roll on my side to get a reactive test. If it had been non-reactive, she would have wanted to induce me today.

So I let her check my cervix (which I hadn't done before), and she couldn't even reach it.







We're talking fists under my hips and she couldn't find it.

I have an appointment scheduled for Monday afternoon, and she has tentatively scheduled an induction for Monday night (which she says I can cancel at any time). I couldn't remember which drug was the bad one, but after coming home and doing my research, Cytotec is the one that is NOT FDA approved for induction, and can cause serious problems.

I've been walking a ton (been to the zoo twice and the Children's Museum once in the last week or two), DH has been...ahem...fulfilling his duties for three days in a row, and I'm still nursing my DD, so I'm getting plenty of nipple stimulation.

I don't really want to go down the castor oil/cohosh route, but I need some help! My MW said to spend lots of time on my hands and knees, but DD was posterior and didn't rotate until the last hour of labor, so she thinks the same thing will happen this time.

Suggestions? Help? Please?









Oh, and she also said that she is okay with everything I have refused so far, because she can tell that I am really in tune with my body, and I have called her every time my mama gut told me something didn't feel quite right.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I would run from any provider that suggested that I used cytotec. Are you sure about your dates? Is it possible that you could be off a week or so? Would you be confortable saying you were off by a week? My best advice is just try to relax. My 3rd dc was 1 1/2 week past my edd. I stopped going to for prenatals after I was at term because I did not want to be pressured with an induction. I was still terribly upset once I went past my due date. Once I talked myself into getting over it and just going on as if everything was normal I went into labor. Hopefully things start rolling for you soon. Good luck!


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

I went 12 days past my due date, so I know what it feels like, I was pressured by my midwife to induce, but I just said no. There is no way anyone is going to tell me when to give birth. End of story. Do what feels right to _you_. Have you had any prodromal labor or regular contractions? During my last pregnancy I had a series of regular contractions that kept me up one night just before my due date but they faded to nothing after a couple of hours. A friend of mine told me that I would go into labor exactly two weeks after that night of regular contractions. She was right.


----------



## myniyer (Feb 24, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing, perhaps your dates are off. Or perhaps the positioning of your baby is not encouraging the baby to drop, put pressure on your cervix and thus efface/dilate it. My advice: find a chiropractor, go 4x/wk or more if you have to, to get the baby turned. It worked for me. GL!


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

I agree with running a mile from anyone with Cytotec!!! Poison!!!

Try this for reassurance about "postdates" pregnancy.
http://www.joyousbirth.info/articles...tmaturity.html

And this on Cytotec. Here's a snippet but read the rest at the link.
http://parenting.ivillage.com/pregna...,,6xr4,00.html

Quote:

Cytotec's only FDA-approved use is treating ulcers. In August 2000, Searle, Cytotec's manufacturer, sent physicians a letter reminding them that Cytotec was not approved for use as a cervical ripening agent and that it was contraindicated for use in pregnancy (14). The letter listed serious adverse effects associated with using Cytotec, including maternal or fetal death, uterine rupture, and severe vaginal bleeding and shock.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Are you having any contractions? Try squatting every time you have a contraction to get that baby applied to your cervix and get things moving.

I, too, would run far, far away from a Cytotec induction.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanetF*
I agree with running a mile from anyone with Cytotec!!! Poison!!!










:

You can contract so hard your uterus ruptures.

Just curious, why induce with cytotec and not pitocin?


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

you can't do pitocin for a home birth


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A*
Just curious, why induce with cytotec and not pitocin?

Because my cervix is unfavorable (unreachable, really), and she said without a cervix that's even remotely ripe, pitocin wouldn't work anyway. She also hates pitocin.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scatterbrainedmom*
you can't do pitocin for a home birth

She only does hospital births, so that's not an issue for us.

I found a chiropractor/acupuncturist in my town, so I'm going to give her a call on Monday to see what she could do. I will also be nursing my DD as much as she will consent to tomorrow. I spent over an hour on my hands and knees after nursing DD to sleep tonight, and had a few good contractions, but they went away.

DH and I have already agreed not to do the cytotec, so we'll see what she has to say about that on Monday. She already knows that I really don't want to induce, and that I only agreed to her scheduling me a spot in L&D because I know I can choose to cancel it at any time.

I have had a couple nights of ctx every 3-5 minutes for a couple hours, but both times it just stopped. Plus the ctx were not strong--more like BH ctx. I get good ctx with nursing, but DD doesn't nurse for long periods of time, and they go away.

As far as dates, I was nursing when I got pg, and I have told my MW a hundred times that I'm *positive* that I ovulated a week later than would be normal. I didn't get a positive test until cd38 or so. Both u/s have backed this up--one at 21 weeks and one last Wednesday, but both were so far along that she wouldn't change my dates.

I really don't want to do an induction--even with cervidil or pitocin or whatever--but I don't really want to deal with an ob either.







: for labor!!!


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Just stay home until labour kicks in and then no one can "offer" to induce you at all!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Why not at least start with something mild like semen to ripen the cervix? Sheesh.

While you're waiting for labor to start, you could try researching other midwives in your area.


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan*
Why not at least start with something mild like semen to ripen the cervix? Sheesh.

While you're waiting for labor to start, you could try researching other midwives in your area.









We are trying that.







And I plan on calling a gal from my LLL group tomorrow who just had a homebirth... I just wish this were easier!


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

Have you thought about evening primrose oil to ripen the cerivx?
And squatting is so awesome!
Also, I second the acupuncture
I unfortunately, nieavly was talked into cytotek by a midwife...for less of a reason than you! It sucked...and I wish I'd known better.
Much love to you!


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

Have a cyberhug, mama.
Sounds to me like you are at most 40 wks 2 days today, or just barely due, making the day you are scheduled for induction not even 41 weeks. Second and subsequent babies often don't descend into the pelvis until labor, so having the baby and cervix high and floating are no indication of anything, other than that you aren't in labor.
I think you need to insist on having your dates adjusted, especially if you have a negative test from earlier in your cycle. If your MW is agreeable, have her write a note in your chart that you found your calendar, and lo and behold, your LMP is a week off. If she's not agreeable, than I would insist on not being induced unless something is wrong.
If you tested positive CD 38, you are probably more like 10 days off on your due date, possibly making you not even due yet.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

What about the prsotaglandin gel instead of cytotec?

Thank god she's not just going to dose you up on pitocin with an unripe cervix. *shudder*


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctorjen*







Have a cyberhug, mama.
Sounds to me like you are at most 40 wks 2 days today, or just barely due, making the day you are scheduled for induction not even 41 weeks. Second and subsequent babies often don't descend into the pelvis until labor, so having the baby and cervix high and floating are no indication of anything, other than that you aren't in labor.
I think you need to insist on having your dates adjusted, especially if you have a negative test from earlier in your cycle. If your MW is agreeable, have her write a note in your chart that you found your calendar, and lo and behold, your LMP is a week off. If she's not agreeable, than I would insist on not being induced unless something is wrong.
If you tested positive CD 38, you are probably more like 10 days off on your due date, possibly making you not even due yet.

Thank you!!







This is what I have been trying to tell her.







I had a biophysical on Wednesday, and scored 10 out of 10, with a 9.0 for fluid, so there is no reason (in my mind) to induce this baby. She did say that if I refuse induction I will have to do a biophysical profile twice a week, which of course gives them plenty of opportunity to find a reason for induction.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Does the practice that you go to see a lot of pregnant women? If I were in your situation I would simply stop going to appointments. They will most likely assume that you had your baby and forget about you.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

I didn't read the whole post, but saw "midwife" and "Cytotec" in the same sentence so had to reply....

DO NOT USE CYTOTEC!

I cannot say that loudly enough. I had a friend whose midwife also used Cytotec to induce her homebirth. I warned my friend of everything that could go wrong. Implored her not to take it. The only thing that didn't happen was a uterine rupture and her baby did not die, BARELY. Her baby suffered neurological damage and seizures, my friend was in the hospital for almost a month after her emergency c-section. She had infections and 2 surgeries. Was on every kind of antibiotic they could put in her. And her baby was in the NICU for a while.

It is NOT WORTH IT.

Keep waiting. Your baby WILL COME OUT. If you HAVE to be induced, go the hospital with an OB and use cervadil and/or pitocin. They're much gentler than Cytotec. That drug is evil.

Good luck. Sending labor vibes that your babe will get things going on it's own very quickly.


----------



## myniyer (Feb 24, 2004)

I woke up thinking about you this morning... how is everything? I assume you have seen all the OFP sites with info to turn a posterior baby such as http://www.homebirth.org.uk/ofp.htm ...?

and also thought of perhaps a diaphragmatic release for you?
http://www.naturalchildbirth.org/nat...or/labor29.htm


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Your pregnancy is being managed very badly. I'm sorry you had to get to this point before finding that out, but better now than in labor!

If all the evidence points towards this baby not even being term yet, your midwife is not looking out for your best interests, and if it were me I'd refuse to let her have anything more to do with the pregnancy and birth. It just doesn't make sense to have someone in charge of your care that you can't trust to make good decisions for you. Have you met the doctor your care would be transferred to? Maybe it's worth it to interview them, you never know, maybe they're less likely to try to turn this into a medicalized birth than your midwife is wanting to. Although of course if you can it would be good if you could talk to other care providers as well. Most probably wouldn't be thrilled to take on someone that late in the pregnancy, but I have known midwives who were happy to under such circumstances.


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

My second was a cytotec baby after three days of labor (MW as well). Five years later I read about the uterine ruptures.







:

I decided with my third that if it happened again, I wanted pitocin because it can be turned off, and when I mentioned it to my doc, she said sure we could do that. She never said anything negative about an unripe cervix being a problem (which mine was and always is until labor starts). Perhaps ask another doctor their opinion?

Oh, and be prepared in case that baby doesn't turn, Ouch!!! I had to deliver mine upright on my knees because it hurt so much to move. I couodn't even get into a cat/cow position. Make sure you have a birthing ball, it will really help.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

you're more likely to not start good labor with a posterior baby. first time moms are especially at risk for gonig way over and having a "failure to progress" because of posterior babies.

Look at www.spinningbabies.com and think about making an appt with a chiropractor to get your baby better aligned.

Once your baby is in a better position, the good application of the head to the cervix is likely to get labor going.

However, just because your cervix is posterior, that doesn't mean your baby is posterior. In labor, especially with a first time mom, your cervix has to move forward before dilation can really get going. It's all part of the process.

I'd say blow the induction and wait for your body to work. Otherwise, you're just in for a mess of a labor.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Please, please, please, find that homebirth midwife, or another one in the area. Don't go near a practice that would use Cytotek to induce. Chiropractic and accupunture are good, as is Evening PRimrose oil. You could try homeopathics, too. But frankly, nothing's going to put you over the edge until baby's ready to go.

I had an ectopic pregnancy and they used cytotek to "save my tube" (this was several years ago). It was a nightmare. My husband and my mother were both afraid that I was going to die. I bled so much... The ctx were scary, they immediately started one after another without a break (maybe 15 sec. between?). Three years later, I read about the dangers of Cytotek being used off lable, and found out that they used almost ten times the "recommended" "safe" dose for my "induction." To think about what could have happened just gives me shivers and nightmares. Please, please don't go anywhere near a practice that would so blatently disregard the information available about the horrible dangers of cytotek. The OB you'd be transferred to agrees with the midwife using cytotek, or wouldn't be her "transfer of care" doc. Please, run and run fast and far.

I'm sorry that this is even an issue for you, it's a stress you don't need during pregnancy, especially at the end!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

insist on pushing your dates back--

many folks have addressed the cytotec issue-- stay clear of it when the company writes it's own warning to protect themselves from being sued you know there is something going on--
and I want to mention that there is one small study on the use of castor oil that had greater success for vaginal birth with or without pitocin --- than controls who did not use castor oil--


----------



## ariahsmum (Jun 15, 2004)

There have been some good ideas thrown your way- staying home and cancelling appointments, changing providers, and spinning babies, etc.

I have some things to add, some may be repeats, others you may choose to ignore. I am going to put it all out there, and let you sort through it. I do not have the energy to try to be nice or PC. I am sorry if anything offends. I do not mean to.

Cytotec should NEVER EVER EVER be offfered for induction. If you have done your research at this point, you will have seen that for yourself. So, while I know you are saying you will refuse this route, it also begs a different question: what kind of care provider is this to be recommending something that can/has killed mothers and babies at a higher rate than acceptable? What are her other practices that you haven't found out about yet? She is not putting your or your baby's safety at the foremost. Do you trust her then as a care provider?

It is NEVER TOO LATE TO CHANGE CARE PROVIDERS until the baby's head is out. It takes gumption and resolution, and strength. But is better at times than the other option.

You also say that you are sure your dates are off. Your care provider is refusing to listen? That is not a good midwife. Period. A good midwife is guided by the mother's wisdom. You are the expert on your body and your baby, not someone else. They are there to serve you, and help provide you with accurate information, and also to listen to you. Regardless of whether you buy time with the date issue, you may very well still be in this situation 10 days from now if your baby is not yet ready to be born. So do not think that dealing with this date thing alone is the solution. You may still have more ahead of you. Do you want a care provider that does not listen to you? I had a freind who knew something was wrong with her baby... her care provider refused to listen. The baby died. Not meant to scare you, just that I think our primary reponsibility in birth is to listen to the mother.

As far as induction: Right now I will be honest. You have NO MEDICAL REASON to warrant induction with any thing- not pitocin, not cervidil, not even herbs or castor oil. There is nothing wrong. NOTHING WRONG! Your body is not late, your baby is not late. In fact, your baby cannot at all read calendars. Do you have fruit trees? Some fruit is ripe before the others. Some will be the last to fall. On the same tree! What you are dealing with quite frankly, and I am sure you are smart enough to know, is an issue of politics and policy. That is the reason for induction. If you have researched induction of any kind, you will know there are very real risks. I hope you have your copy of Goer's _Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth._. Labor happens when it is time. It has for eons. No one ever walked around pregnant forever. I hope you can protect yourself enough to avoid a non-medically indicated intervention.

Moreover, if indeed your baby is posterior: Do you KNOW THIS? If s/he is posterior then you DO NOT WANT TO INDUCE LABOR BY ANY MEANS! You know this by now, right? You need to get the baby into an anterior position, and then the bbay will be able to do the work of birth. Of course posteriors are born if left alone, but why ever should a woman knowingly induce one? Go get in the water. Don't sit on anything other than a birth ball- scrub your florrs, spend time all day on hands and knees... if your care provider is not good at palpating- maybe you are, or is there a HB mw around? Perhaps she could verify position?

AND PLEASE LISTEN UP: DO NOT DO ANY SQUATS until you can confirm that baby has rotated anterior. You do not want to have a posterior baby drop (which squatting will encourage) and be locked into a non-optimal postion for birth. In fact, if the baby is low right now, and posterior, part of what you may need to do ifs knee-chest in order to get the head unengaged before it can freely rotate. BUT PLEASE DO NOT SQUAT until you know it is not OP.

I do not mean to yell, just this is so long winded I want you to be able to see the really important things.

I am furious. Not just for you, but for all women, and our babies. I am so tired of women thinking their bodies are broken, incapable of going into labor.

You are a mother, a woman. You are designed perfectly for birth. You are to be honored, and listened to, and empowered. You still have options. Rise up, woman, rise up!

I know you are tired, and want to see your baby. You will. In time. I wish for you something different than all those posters who hope you go into labor soon. I hope for you that you claim your power. I hope for you that you have attendants that honor you and listen to you. I hope for you that your baby is born gently and easily- in his/her own perfect time. And I hope you share that gift of unfoldment with others... whatever that means.


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

Eloquently said, Jaya.


----------



## faeriewisp (Mar 13, 2005)

You've gotten some great advice, and I also want to add that an herbal/castor oil induction can be a very gentle way to attempt induction.

A synthetic induction is just setting yourself up for needing an epidural.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

My dd3 was posterior (we didn't know it until she started to come out... well, not exactly true - I knew during transition that something was wrong and said it over and over but it was a little late in the game to make anything different at that point). She was 11 days late. I really think that those posterior babies don't hit the right spot to signal our bodies that it is time for labor.

I wish I had known my baby was posterior so I could have done some things to get her to turn. If I was you, I'd spend all my time and energy trying to get that baby to turn. Once you have a good anterior position, I think you will go into labor. I'd just avoid the midwife til then myself... They can't make you come in for a NST. They can ask and threaten but if you "forget" an appointment here or there, no one takes away your birthday.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

Because my cervix is unfavorable (unreachable, really), and she said without a cervix that's even remotely ripe, pitocin wouldn't work anyway. She also hates pitocin.
I had an induction at 18 days past EDD with a completely unfavorable cervix. Dilated zero and thick. I had ONLY Pitocin and it worked. Granted it was an awful experience but I didn't need cytotec or cervidil. I don't like it when health care providers say that something definitely won't work. Every woman, every body is different.

I don't like how she told you that your baby will probably do the same thing your dd did either. DOes this woman think she is psychic?

Also, wanted to add that unfortunately being past 42 weeks does increase the risk of fetal death, but thankfully it doesn't sound like you are truly nearing that far along yet. NSTs are good to see if there is a obvious problem with aging placenta or something but someone can get a passing NST one day and still birth the next. Not trying to scare you at all but I would say inform yourself if you are planning to let yourself go far. I am about as anti induction as it gets, but I have done a lot of research on it and there are risks involved and it sucks to have to weigh those risks but I'm a 10 month mama x2 so I have had to.

I did EPO vaginally and orally, sex, chiro 2X a week, accupressure, walking treadmill daily, squatting, etc for last 2 months and I still went 18 days and then 15 days past EDD with my 2 pregnancies and my dates were 100% accurate. Would have gone longer with the first had I not been induced.

~Erin


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ariahsmum*
I know you are tired, and want to see your baby. You will. In time. I wish for you something different than all those posters who hope you go into labor soon. I hope for you that you claim your power. I hope for you that you have attendants that honor you and listen to you. I hope for you that your baby is born gently and easily- in his/her own perfect time. And I hope you share that gift of unfoldment with others... whatever that means.









Thanks Jaya.









I am feeling pretty confident about my appointment tomorrow. I am not going to let this woman dictate what happens to my body. And I am very positive about my dates, the more I think about it.

Thank you to everyone who has posted--I really appreciate it! Hopefully, this won't even be an issue, because I've been having pretty good contractions every 3-5 minutes for over three hours now.
















: for it to keep on going!!!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

You go mama! Praying for ya, and crossing fingers and toes. You'll do great, whenever you go! Take care.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

when i was pg with a post baby i was told to go down on my hands and knees chest down butt up- for as long as i can. it is suposed to help get the baby to float up and then down onto the cervix to help start labor. i would try that or at least on hands and knees.
i had my baby 41 wks 5 days- healthy baby.
cytotech is bad bad stuff. you can refuse. find a doula.
good luck mama


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

It's never to late to change providers until the baby is born, the placenta is out, and you are happily nursing.

I know OBs who have more sense than this woman.

Get your "dates" adjusted. All this harping on dates makes my head hurt. Some people seem to think those little date wheels are a magic ball.

mv


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

keep us posted


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Sending you all the strength and support I can muster up!!! Please keep us posted when you can. Here's to those contractions
















:


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm still here, LOL! This baby is comfortable, apparently. I was ready to leave for the hospital at 11pm last night, with ctx 3-5 mins, lasting 60+ seconds, and getting difficult to talk through... Then I laid down on the couch because I was tired, and FELL ASLEEP.









They jump started with Livi's morning nursing, and are now 6-10 mins apart, but not strong yet. We're going out for breakfast, then a long walk. Keep those labor vibes coming!!!


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

thinking of you and sending lots of labor vibes!!! i am so excited for you!!!



































:














:


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I was induced with cervidil at 43 weeks. I was 3cm and 100% at the beginning of the induction. Cervidil was just enough to push me into labor. (We had failed NST's, and I didn't feel "right"). With the cervidil, I could still use the tub, walk around, etc. With pitocin, because it is so strong, you cannot. You are efm'd the whole way. Especially if you have a low bishops score... induction is likely to fail, especially with no ripening agent at all. Good luck. Your uterus doesn't have an expiration date.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Keep trusting your instincts and listening to your body! I went through almost a week and a half of evening ctx that were 3-5 mins. apart only to fizzle out. Each time, I was sure that was it. Not trying to depress you, just want you to not lose hope. You're gonna do great!!!! We're all pulling for you


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I know I'm late to the party, but it sounds like good things are happening!! I hope everything goes well for you, Chelsea!


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Still nothing doin' here. Ctx died this morning. Went to my MW appt, she agreed no cytotec. I'm dilated to 3, so the ctx did something! She stripped my membranes, cancelled my induction, and scheduled me for an NST tomorrow. I'm having ctx on and off, and nursing Liv like crazy.







We are also under orders to DTD.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

What did she say about adjusting your dates? I am sending tons of labor vibes your way.


----------



## mamamicky (Aug 4, 2005)

But Black and Blue Cohosh tinctures can be used safely and responsibly and can REALLY jumpstart your labor. I personally feel it is safer than castor oil. A few doses may be enough.

Worked for my last labor....a 3 hour labor. He was born at 41 weeks, 4 days (after a few doses and some walking)

I would do it again with no hesitation.

Blessings,
micky


----------



## mamacarla (Jul 25, 2004)

I may be way off base here but should you DTD after membranes are stripped?

Isn't there a possibility of infection now?

Good luck - hope ctx pick up soon.

Carla


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

I thought you could DTD safely until water broke.









I'm glad your midwife is sounding more reasonable - I just hope that if your baby is indeed posterior that she won't start pushing other interventions on you during labor. And, despite it not being the ideal birth position, having an OP babe isn't the worst thing. My Ds was OP and it was actually a much easier labor and delivery than my Dd's. Seriously. If you suspect that your baby is still posterior when you are in real labor try and avoid as many vaginal checks as possible. The less you know, the less frantic both you and your midwife will feel about the baby's postition. Also, avoid having your water broken artificially. I know that my Ds being born in the caul made that birth so much easier - while that probably won't happen to many, if you can the waters rupure spontaneously as late as possible it will lend to a more favorable labor.


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone! We're headed to the hospital. Ctx since 2:30, hard and fast since DD nursed at 6:30am. Thank you so much for all your support.


----------



## Lovinmy2babies+1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Woohoo!!!! Good luck!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Sending strong birthing vibes your way, Mama. You'll do GREAT!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Woooohooo!
I'm glad things are headed the right way and I know you will do great


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Good luck!


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Norah Kathryn was born at 10:53am on Tuesday morning, weighing 9 pounds 9 ounces, 21 inches long, after 18 minutes of pushing! We had slight scares with thick meconium for her and a large blood loss/hemmorage(sp?) for me, but we are all doing fine.







She has a head of thick red hair like her sister!









She started posterior, but somehow turned and came out face down, which none of us was expecting. I give credit to the ten minutes I spent in the tub on my hands and knees that also took me from 5cm to ready to push--yup, ten minutes.









Thank you so much for all your help and support!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Congratulations, Chelsea!!! Norah has a beautiful name.


----------



## Lizzardbits (Jan 21, 2006)

YAY! Congratulations! Welcome to the world Miss Norah! Happy Baby-mooning!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Welcome to the world, Little One! Great Job, Mama, we all knew you could do it!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

Yay!!!! Congrats, and welcome baby Norah!


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Huge congratulations mama!!!!!!!!!!!!! I actually tear up reading the short recap of the birth







Reminds me a little of my birth of my overdue 9 and half pounder who also had meconium. Enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------

